# Hollywood director moves country for the sake of his family



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Finding a lifestyle that is great for bringing up children is close to the heart of many expats and it seems that it is the motivating factor behind Avatar and Titanic director James Cameron’s decision to move to New Zealand. After falling in love with New Zealand nearly two decades ago he is now moving [...]

Click to read the full news article: Hollywood director moves country for the sake of his family...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## KiwiRoo (Feb 11, 2012)

I was googling about this issue and got to this site. You've gotta admit, the whole thing is a bit peculiar. He has been described as being very egotistical and opinionated, spoils of a wealthy lifestyle. How will he fit into a quiet, isolated environment, not sure?

Having moved away from Christchurch after multiple earthquakes myself, I'm rather intrigued by this. I cut my losses, bit the dust (literally) and moved away, sick of living on the edge.

There is speculation that this could be a tax dodge of some kind, some doom prophets theorize that he is preparing for tough economic times, where it would be of great benefit to have your own farm in an isolated place, producing your own food, etc.

Who knows?


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Didn't Shania Twain also buy property in New Zealand but not live there? 

You could be right about it being a tax dodge. He has children doesn't he but there's no way he'll be sending them to the local school. If and when he does then I'll believe he's settling in New Zealand.

Makes a nice story for the newspapers though


----------



## KiwiRoo (Feb 11, 2012)

Whilst on the subject of the infamous moving to unlikely locations :

Can anyone tell me what is Paul Henry doing in Australia on Breakfast TV?

Mr Big - Paul Henry - Television - NZ Herald News


Do I need this guy while I crunch cornflakes?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

KiwiRoo said:


> Whilst on the subject of the infamous moving to unlikely locations :
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is Paul Henry doing in Australia on Breakfast TV?
> 
> ...


 Someone has to put up with him - we've had him for long enough!


----------

